# How do you find and buy 'Chef Grade' appliances in France?



## Doug Tarter

This may be rather trivial, but I've had a very difficult time finding a 'Chef Grade' gas hob here in France. I actually purchased one from Wolf, but they kept delaying the delivery again and again until it was going to be a year and a half from when I ordered it, to when it was 'expected to be delivered'. I finally just gave up and got my deposit back. The problem is, I can't find any good alternatives. Everything they sell in stores here is low quality, with poor design and functionality. I cook a ton, and would really like to find a great hob, which is the most important kitchen appliance to my mind. Any suggestions?

Thanks.

Doug T.


----------



## Clic Clac

Try edehillerin.fr

They've been going for donkey's years. 
If they don't have one they will know where you can get one.


----------



## BackinFrance

It is true that there are global shortages and that deliveries are being frequently deferred.

Globalization is the problem.


----------



## eairicbloodaxe

Lacanche is a leading french made brand.






Lacanche - les pianos gastronomes : pianos de cuisson, hottes, accessoires et rôtissoires


Les pianos de cuisson Lacanche sont fabriqués à Lacanche, village de Bourgogne. Personnalisez votre fourneau « Classic » ou « Modern » avec le choix des tables de cuisson, des couleurs d'email, des finitions et des options, il sera fabriqué sur commande.




www.lacanche.fr




Kind regards


Ian


----------



## BackinFrance

eairicbloodaxe said:


> Lacanche is a leading french made brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacanche - les pianos gastronomes : pianos de cuisson, hottes, accessoires et rôtissoires
> 
> 
> Les pianos de cuisson Lacanche sont fabriqués à Lacanche, village de Bourgogne. Personnalisez votre fourneau « Classic » ou « Modern » avec le choix des tables de cuisson, des couleurs d'email, des finitions et des options, il sera fabriqué sur commande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lacanche.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> 
> Ian


That still relies on components from overseas, though worth it try of course..


----------



## Bevdeforges

You're not going to find the chef grade appliances in the local shops. But there are specialized stores that deal in these kinds of appliances. (Probably many, if not most of them in or around Paris.) Try to find the French brands if you can (and there are plenty). Although certainly they are built with foreign parts, you'll have a better chance of delivery times being somewhat more reasonable. These days, anything coming from outside the EU (especially from the UK) is going to be subject to delays.

Do a search online for "piano de cuisson" and while you can get some of the big, chef-brand cookers at shops like Boulanger or Darty, you'll also find ads for the restaurant supply stores that sell to the public, as well as reviews about which brands are considered the top of the line here in France.


----------



## ccm47

Does it have to be new? 
I'm pretty sure I've seen a number of ads pop up on Leboncoin.fr where restaurants want to change or liquidate assets.


----------



## 255

@Doug Tarter -- La Cornue and Lacanche are the preeminent "chef ranges" I'm familiar with (in the U.S.) Both brands are somewhat "customized" to the client and have at least a six month lead time (unless you buy a display model.)

Lacanche - Premium range cookers from France - "Les Pianos Gastronomes" La Cornue® Global - Luxury Kitchen Appliances Since 1908

I suggest you contact each company directly, for assistance, if either/or interest you. Cheers, 255


----------

